
7 Must Reads for Developers Turned Entrepreneurs - transburgh
http://brianhaveri.com/?id=50
======
tomjen
I fail to see "How to Win Friends and Influence People" listed there - a blody
shame, as it IS the book on how humans work. And remember every dollar you
ever make comes from humans.

~~~
michaelneale
That is a good and important book. It is really important for Engineers - ie
if you WIN an argument, you have LOST a friend.

